# CName Domain Problem



## ms92 (6. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
ich habe einen Webspace mit der Domain beispiel.de. Dazu habe ich so eine CName Domain beispiel2.de. Bei sowohl beispiel.de als auch beispiel2.de komme ich dann auf die gleiche Seite. Ich würde aber gerne unterscheiden welche Domain der User angeklickt hat und entsprechend den Inhalt leicht verändern.
Ich habe das jetzt so gelöst, dass die CName Domain in ein Unterverzeichniss verweist, von dort auf beispiel.de/?x=1, wo ich dann wiederum überprüfe ob x=1 ist und dementsprechend den Inhalt verändere. Verständlich?
So, jetzt steht aber in der Adresszeile beispiel.de und nicht beispiel2.de und das ist natürlich doof. Vor allem, weil Google das scheinbar nicht gefällt...
Habt ihr da eine Idee, was man da machen kann?
LG und vielen Dank


----------

